# Carbonation Level For Cider



## smilinggilroy (17/2/11)

Hi All,
I am about to bottle a cider in the next day or so and wish to know what would be the ideal carbonation level?
Would like to know how to calculate the level for carbonating (bulk priming)?
I ask these questions as in the past I did a cider and carbed it at 2.5.
It turned out flat as but had a few bubbles in solution! (I used the bulk priming calculator for beer)
Did a few citrus concoctions and they were flat also (tasted shit also and all got chucked, cider included)

This cider has been tasting quite nice from the samplings, so I don't want to stuff this one up.
Does one use a different priming calculator for non-beer brews (I've even had troubles with ginger beer)?
The carbonation of my beers.....so far so good. 
I'm in the process of moving into kegging. :beerbang: 
T.I.A.
Cheers.


----------



## raven19 (17/2/11)

Your 2.5 volumes would be about right imo - you want some medium to high carbonation levels in cider for sure.

Is the lack of carbonation previously due to lazy yeast in the bottle? Maybe worth pitching fresh dry yeast (champagne or similar maybe) with your priming sugar, plus some yeast nutrient also - as its in a cider environment now, not a beer environment.

Just my 2c.


----------



## Airgead (17/2/11)

Yep. 2.5 sounds about right.

How strong was the cider? It could have been over the alc tolerance of the yeast so it wouldn't carb. Adding fresh yeast (high alc type) would help.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Nashmandu (17/2/11)

6 grams per litre


----------



## Tanga (18/2/11)

Shit. Really? I added 6g / 750 mL. Will I get bottle bombs?



Nashmandu said:


> 6 grams per litre


----------



## smilinggilroy (18/2/11)

Tanga said:


> Shit. Really? I added 6g / 750 mL. Will I get bottle bombs?



Hi Tanga,
Using the priming calculator you should get a carb. level of aprox. 3.0.
I repeat SHOULD.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Tanga (19/2/11)

So at what point do bottles explode?


----------



## raven19 (19/2/11)

:icon_offtopic: Most normal bottles should be able to take 3 volumes, you could probably get 3.5 volumes before you have a bottle bomb issue - however these numbers really depend on the bottle wall thickness etc.

My belgian tripel is primed to 3 volumes and have not had any issues yet.

If you are concerned with bombs, just crack the caps slightly to release the CO2 then cap the bottle again.


----------

